

Package Management All the Way Down - dustinrcollins
http://dustinrcollins.com/post/59885968975/package-management-all-the-way-down

======
reiz
Thanks for posting this article! I totally agree that every software developer
should use a package manager to manage his dependencies. Downloading binaries
with a browser is totally 1995.

There are a couple more package managers I missed in the article. For example
the new package manager for PHP, called composer. It is very similar to NPM
from NodeJS. And there are already more than 17K projects on the central
repository. You can check out the numbers here:
[http://www.versioneye.com/php](http://www.versioneye.com/php)

Another really big one is Maven for Java. There are more than 80K Project
available through Maven Repositories. Maven is the most complex package
manager I know. But I guess that is natural for Enterprise :-) I prefer more
simple package managers.

On this page you can see how many projects are available through each package
manager:
[http://www.versioneye.com/statistics](http://www.versioneye.com/statistics).
Bower and other package managers will be integrated in the next weeks.

